

Ten Brilliant Curated Resources for you to learn code and entrepreneurship - Rogerh91
http://www.code-love.com/2014/08/11/ten-curated-resources-learn-code-entrepreneurship/

======
ColinWright
Someone else who greets visitors with a pop-up that pleads with them to
subscribe.

FFS let me read that article first! All you've done is make it significantly
less likely that I'll even bother to read this first item.

Trust me - I won't subscribe without reading the first article, and all you're
doing is stopping me dead in the acquisition arc.

